# Christmas present ideas for partners



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Ok guys and gals. Christmas is two months away, lets get started with that horrible of horrible tasks. Thinking of ideas to get respective partners (if applicable).

*Go!*









Bear in mind, some of us haven't been in relationships for very long; are tight; have been impacted by the recession; have a respectable sense of value for money (on a TT forum, never!), so a variety of prices ranges should be considered - e.g. personally, I'm looking to spend around £50 for one or two pressies.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Socks and pants it is then. :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> Socks and pants it is then. :roll:


Don't forget handkerchiefs 

Charlie


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh yes, handkerchiefs. Nothing says "I love you" more than the underlying concept that you can carry your bogies around with you. 

We're not helping, are we? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

CDs or DVDs off Amazon (boxed sets of girly stuff like Desperate Housewives, Mistresses, etc.) go down well if your lasses are telly watchers. You probably need to ask first though.

If your ladies have a particular style of jewelry they tend to stick with and it's not too expensive, that's a decent way to go. You should be able to get a nice little pair of earrings or bangle for £50.

What about books or Waterstone's vouchers if they're avid devourers of chick lit? I realise that's not very romantic.

Judging by my wife's friends and social circle, women always seem to buy one another candles or photoframes, so if you can find a shop that sells some kind of candelabra cum photoframe, it'll be non-stop fellatio for four months with 65% of British women, I'd say! :wink:

£50 will buy a decent perfume with some change left over for CDs, etc.

Any good?

Doug


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

You spoilsport Doug  sounds like you are actually genuinely trying to help 

Charlie


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

xmas, just say no!

buying / getting sh*t that you dont need / want / like, just say no

spending money that you dont have / cant afford on that same sh*t that they wont want /like /need its just madness.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Charlie said:


> You spoilsport Doug  sounds like you are actually genuinely trying to help
> 
> Charlie


Ho ho ho!

It would sound like I've got budget present-buying sorted wouldn't it? However, I either get it spectacularly wrong or go way overboard in guilt and spend hundreds. Or, there's an ulterior motive with self-interest at heart, e.g. buy her an iPhone 4 to see if they're any good then if they are, buy one myself a month later.

BTW. Amount spent never seems to correlate well with sexual favours though. Do you guys find that? :lol:

Doug


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Iphone 4 is top of my christmas list   . I had better be a good girl [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Well my miss us is getting a de baffled charge pipe,boost gauge and seeing as she,s been so good this year I'm thinking dv relocation kit as well.can't wait to see her pretty face :roll: I'm going to have a good Xmas night me thinks :-* :-*


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm getting her the same as I got her last year - a pair of slippers and a vibrator - if she doesn't like the slippers she can go f%&^ herself! 

No, we're not helping.

My wife is a big fan of Jo Malone lotions, potions, creams and general smelly stuff. It's a bit dear mind so don't think it's an easy get out. They do smelly candles for about £50 for example! Their gift wrapping is impeccable and let's not forget the brownie points (or whatever) you will earn for choosing something that's a little off the radar but so luxurious and indulgent.

http://www.jomalone.co.uk


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Some excellent ideas here folks - keep them coming. If we build up a good enough list we can just rotate through the list for the next few years and not have to worry about this!


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

Top of the ladies list seems to be shoes and handbags...well if you don't have the cash to splash on Jimmy Choo's or Christian le thingymajig then why not go smaller scale and go for a purse, scarf, perfume or other smaller item from the outrageously expensive designer stuff.

Or put together a gift box full of her favourite things, smellies, choccies, frillies. Shows that you thought about it, which appears to be the aim of the thing.

:?

Quality always counts. 8)


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

If you were to push the budget up to £100, there are some nice items from Tiffany. Either go for a Tiffany heart or anything in Tiffany turquoise.

Ldn


----------



## orbix (Apr 20, 2009)

Spa days and treatments, keep an eye on "red letter day" type websites as they sometimes they have offers.
Alternatively if on a budget get her some massage oil (not some old 5w30 you have in your garage) and a "how to" book.

Winter clothing. 
Maybe a photo of your misses looking her best enlarged and famed.

My misses likes singing :? so last year i bought her Sing Star and a ps3, "we" now have a collection of games like cod, bad company, killzone, fallout, f1, fifa etc as well as sing star.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Iron. If you're feeling flush go with a nice board to go with it.


----------



## smurfeTTe (Jul 3, 2010)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> Iron. If you're feeling flush go with a nice board to go with it.


My friend's husband bought her an ironing stool one Christmas so she could sit comfortably while ironing! I'm fairly certain she hit him with it........ 

Shoes and jewellery are always a good way to go  (emphasis on the shoes)


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

An Iron!! .....The first feeling of intense pain you'll get is when the iron hits you in the back of your head,the second, is when the ironing board hits you squarley in the testicles


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Not really sure this year, want to get her a Pajero Junior but hopefully I return to my senses in time.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I was bought sky one year :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Smeds said:


> Not really sure this year, want to get her a Pajero Junior but hopefully I return to my senses in time.


Slightly off topic, but did you know apparently Pajero means wanker in Spanish  apparently they had to call it something else over there  Do you really want to buy your missus a Junior Wanker 

Charlie


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

Charlie said:


> [Slightly off topic, but did you know apparently Pajero means wanker in Spanish


Not that I'm an expert but _paja_ means wank and gilipollas means wanker according to Google's translation engine?

Doug


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

Dotti said:


> I was bought sky one year :lol:


What? All of it? Wow. I thought each country owned its own airspace... :wink:

Sorry Dotti. Sarcasm attack. It's been a dull day.

Doug


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Doug Short said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I was bought sky one year :lol:
> ...


It's ok :lol: , last year was 2 ceiling lights! :lol:  ... I might get a new iron this year if I'm lucky!  :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Doug Short said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > [Slightly off topic, but did you know apparently Pajero means wanker in Spanish
> ...


Yeah I checked that too, I read it somewhere years ago, I think it may be a slang word rather than dictionary orientated 

or possibly complete crap 

Charlie


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't really care, I love these urban myths whether they have any basis in fact or not, like the theory that the water spinning down a plughole will turn the opposite way in the northern and southern hemispheres due to the effect on the Coriolis force.

There shoudl be an entire thread just for believable and amusing urban myths.

Doug


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Get yourself down to Debenhams and buy her a Radley bag - That will gain you enough brownie points to last you through January (if your good)

Works for me most times


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Dotti, if you get an iron this year, you know where to hit him with it 

A planned day out somewhere with a nice meal would be good.

A very nice card with something thoughtful and romantic written would do for me, oooh and some trolly wheels for my kayak  and a kayak leash, and a paddleboard would be good fun, and a matching paddle, oooooh and a gps so i can track where i have been, and a waterproof pouch to put it in. I think i may be well over the £50, well it started off ok 

Gill


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Smeds said:
> 
> 
> > Not really sure this year, want to get her a Pajero Junior but hopefully I return to my senses in time.
> ...


Maybe a debadge will be in order.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

seasurfer said:


> Dotti, if you get an iron this year, you know where to hit him with it
> 
> A planned day out somewhere with a nice meal would be good.
> 
> ...


Fortunately, he has read this thread whilst sat next to me :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

BTW, TT is slang for breast in English. That's why I debaged! :wink:

Doug


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well, with 5 months of my lg cookie being broken with the sound not working on it and not being able to make calls  and me being a bit complacent replacing it, my good hubby has come up trumps this evening with no persuation of me what so ever and offered to buy me an iphone 4 as a 'what he described in his own words' - 'an early xmas pressie'! . I'm absolutely exstatic and a very lucky girl [smiley=smash.gif]. Must be that nice strong cuppa tea I made him earlier . Now then, what do I buy him as a christmas pressie? . He has an iphone 4 already, imac and a Nikon camera with all the lenses. What does a woman buy a man that has everything???


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

Take That tickets secured for the war office this year!

Sorted, and I dont even have to go along with her.


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

i know what mine would like.....but she aint gonna get it
bought her the BMW but any chance she gets she grabs the keys for the TT
has been known to pat it on the way out "never mind baby ill take you out tommorow"
i am playing stupid and ignoring it all :roll: .....like i said she aint gonna get it...no..no...no [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## annawillson2205 (Dec 7, 2021)

What did you buy her  ?


----------

